# maintaining Big Frankie's glow



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

*maintaining Big Frankie's glow: new pic 04-14*

hi guys
ive started work on my glow in the dark big frankie, and am trying something that seems to be working out pretty well so far.
i always thought that super pale chartreuse of glow in the dark plastic was a great basic skin tone for frankenstein, so what i decided was to do a fully painted and properly shaded model, while maintaining the glow on his skin. 
ive used testors dullcoat as a clear primer. i then used liquitex acrylic ink, which is thin and very translucent, through the airbrush to shade the face and hands. 
so far its looking pretty good (although a bit contrasty), and in the dark the effect is perfect. the "glow" is perfectly shaded.
i'll post a couple of pix when hes a bit further along.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> ...i always thought that super pale chartreuse of glow in the dark plastic was a great basic skin tone for frankenstein, so what i decided was to do a fully painted and properly shaded model, while maintaining the glow on his skin.
> ive used testors dullcoat as a clear primer. i then used liquitex acrylic ink, which is thin and very translucent, through the airbrush to shade the face and hands...


I've always thought this would be a good method for adding a bit of color and detail to a glow-in-the-dark kit while maintaining it's ability to glow, and would have tried it myself if I had an airbrush...or talent. I'm really looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well the paint is far from done, but heres a pic of the work so far. i normally work from dark to light with opaques, so this has been a challenge, and a bit nerve wracking. 
the effect in the dark is great. the glow remains strong, and is perfectly shaded.
i plan to add a bit of violet around the eyes and lips. im not sure of what to do beyond that. it still looks unfinished, but im afraid of doing too much and spoiling the glow effect. 
i'll post more pics when hes a bit further along.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks great Razorwyre!!:thumbsup:
I can't wait to see how he looks once he's finished!

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks Cool.  

~RK~


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks really great with what you've done already, grand improvement with your ideal!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great idea! Looks good so far.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

razorwyre1 said:


> t still looks unfinished, but im afraid of doing too much and spoiling the glow effect.


I'd stop right where you are Razor. The shading looks great in the picture, and the glow in the dark effect must be fantastic.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it looks great as is! It probably seems "unfinished" to you because it's not as refined or polished as your usual paint work; with the cartoonish nature of this kit, I think "rough and unrefined" works in it's favor.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for the kind words guys! youre probably right.. i'll do the lips and fingernails and call it a day on the face and hands. its downhill from there as the only thing "custom" i intend to do on that is replace the rubber band with a spring.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent, I plan on doing this in the future and I will try this same method! 
I have a WIP of another Franky, much wilder, driving a 1/9 scale 49' Chevy RC car. I used LED's in his eyes too!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ok i think the head is complete, barring a few touch ups. i popped the plastic teddy bear eyes that i plan to use in for the photo.
as always any critiques and suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

razorwyre1 said:


> i popped the plastic teddy bear eyes that i plan to use in for the photo.


Great idea! I think I'll do that with mine, whenever I get to it.

I love the paint work on this. Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a very nice effect. I can't wait to see more, Sir! (glow pics in the dark, if possible) Thanks for posting your progress. Love to see it in person......


----------

